# Game Thread: Dallas (-4.5) @ Milwaukee 11/24/07, FSN 8 pm, Bradley Center



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

vbookie
Looking for other games? Visit the vBookie Homepage
If you are looking for games in the future but can't find them in your team forum, visit the vBookie Homepage to see if the event has been posted elsewhere.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Another International Match-up!




















Dallas vs Milwaukee tonight at the Bradley Center:



> *ABOUT THE MAVERICKS*: Dallas has been living dangerously lately, falling behind by 24 points against Toronto and by 17 in the third quarter against Houston, but rallying to win both games. Reigning league MVP Dirk Nowitzki scored 32 against the Raptors and had an 18-point, 14-rebound effort against the Rockets. "They've got a lot of weapons and a lot of confidence, and they've been together for a while," Bucks coach Larry Krystkowiak said. "Last year they had 67 wins after starting 0-4. We'll have our hands full."
> 
> *PLAYER TO WATCH*
> DEVIN HARRIS, Mavericks
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/story/index.aspx?id=689474


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yi takes on his NBA comparison. He comes up with a huge offensive rebound. Woo.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Yee-Haw! 

Whatever Coach K did to get Mo Williams from chucking it up every opportunity he got is clearly still working. This is a much better team than I've seen from the Bucks in a few years, but as Jonny Mac said, I won't try to get too excited because it is a long season.

And whatever Coach K did to get Gadz to be productive needs to keep working, too. Simmons, Charlie V, Gadz, Bell, Ivey - all contributing. 

They've beaten LeBron, Kobe and Dirk in a week. I'm amazed.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Went to the game tonight and it was a great game. Redd played well bogut had a great all around game and Mo is turning into an all star caliber player. The crowd was loud and very into the game tonight which was really nice to see. Got to see Devin Harris again, i went to high school with that guy and he is by far my favorite non buck in the league, luckily for us he usually plays like crap against the Bucks and once again didnt do much tonight. Cleveland,LA and Dallas, what an intense week of basketball, lets not fall on our face against Philly on tuesday.

7-4 <------ :eek8:


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

the JS game notes:



> PLAYER OF THE GAME:Mo Williams left the game briefly in the first quarter with a sprained right ankle, but he returned in the second quarter and led the Bucks to their fifth straight victory. He finished with 19 points and 10 assists while playing 41 minutes, and he hit 8 of 14 shots.
> 
> PLAY OF THE GAME: *The Bucks held a two-point lead when Michael Redd missed a free throw with 58.3 seconds left, but forward Yi Jianlian battled for a loose rebound on the floor, and the ball popped to teammate Andrew Bogut, who scored on a short shot for a 91-87 lead with 53 seconds remaining*.
> 
> ...


Plus this:



> FEELING AT HOME: Yi continues to work on getting settled in. He's getting more and more comfortable with his teammates and with the Bucks' system, has become more familiar with the city and has gotten himself a place on the lake in which to live. He does realize, though, that one more challenge lies ahead.
> 
> "It's still not snowing yet," he said.



Driving in snow for the first time. Ah, memories.

http://www.jsonline.com/story/index.aspx?id=689674


----------

